# es lackt...



## Gunnitarrist (4. Juni 2002)

tach zusammen

also ich hab heute mal windows ME installiert...(lacht nicht...xp und 2000 bekomm ich gar nicht rauf)..
hab danach die boardtreiber installiert..
wenn ich jetzt große daten ..achwas auch kleine mengen (100mb) dann lackt das system...und zwar nicht zu knapp...die maus ruckelt wie dumm...und ich kann nix anderes machen...

unter win98se trat das nicht auf...

system: athlon thunderbird 1000mhz


----------



## Gunnitarrist (4. Juni 2002)

*weiter zu es lackt*

mist..was war das....huch

also system: athlon tb 1000mhz, board: kinteiz 7E (133fsb)

hat jemand schonma ähnliches beobachtet...

ich glaub ich werde wieder zurück zu 98se gehen---

windows nervt...
#

gruss


----------



## Nanaki (5. Juni 2002)

wenn de schon windows benützen tusch dann nimm am besten NICHT win me das ist der grösste ****** den es gibt. Mein Kumpel hatte das auch und bei dem kommt sehr oft die melung explorer.exe wird auf grund irgendeines Fehlers geschlossen. Das System läuft auch nicht sehr stabil. -> Installier win98 ist um einiges besser.


----------



## ali ihsan (8. Juni 2002)

sag mir mal bitte, wieso du die andere zwei BS nicht drauf machen kannst, wenn ja würde ich dir 2000 Pro empfehlen mit Sp2 u. rollup.


----------



## Freaky (8. Juni 2002)

naja zu me brauch ich ja nix sagen *g*
aber performence probleme hatte ich auch mal bei meinem system als ich neue 4in1 treiber installiert habe hat der für 1,4GB  15min gebraucht (raid-->ata5) hab dann die alten wieder installiert schon brauchte der nur 30sec. *g*
also würde sagen das es mit an den treibern liegt.

gruß
freaky

ps:
aber xp oder w2k ist überall zu installieren !!!!
langsamstes sys wo 2k drauf war /amd 300 32mb ram notebook 
lief sehr stabil und langsam *g*


----------

